# Clovelly 20th Wed



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody up for it - conditions seem civilised......... 

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

CMON CMON !!!! Conditions look excellent... will have to catch them all by myself!!!!


----------



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey woppie , i am good for a kingie or two , what time in the morning


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish I could Woppie
Unfortunately work is a bit critical as I will have a crane on site
I hope you get a few

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bring the crane with you wiggy and you can hoist the buggers out of the water !!!


----------

